# [gelöst] Openrc startet KDE nicht...

## Martux

Hallo Leute. Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem (tollen) neuen OpenRC: 

Obwohl xdm im runlevel default steht, startet KDE bei mir nicht. Ich bin nach der Anleitung auf der Gentoo-Homepage vorgegangen und habe eine /etc/env.d/90xsession mit dem Inhalt XSESSION="kde-3.5" angelegt. Außerdem ist im Kontrollzentrum "automatische Anmeldung" für meinen User aktiviert, trotzdem habe ich keinen Erfolg. Was habe ich nur übersehen?

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## KdC

Guten Morgen!

Die Informationen sind etwas spärlich, bekommst Du denn irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen? 

Wenn Du X von der Kommandozeile startest, funktionierts dann?

Bin gestern auch migriert, ohne Probleme. Nutze jedoch gdm. 

Werden die Module für Deine Grafikkarte fehlerfrei geladen?

Mehr fällt mir dazu grad nicht ein. Viel Glück  :Wink: 

Marco

----------

## Martux

Ja also in der /etc/env.d/90xsession steht

XSESSION="kde-3.5"

Xdm steht im runlevel default. Startx manuell als user geht übrigens wunderbar.

Xdm scheint gar nicht gestartet zu werden, direkt nach local kommt der Anmelde-prompt ohne weitere Fehlermeldungen.

Ach ja, ob ich eine .xinitrc habe und was da drinsteht scheint keine Rolle zu spielen, habe es mit exec startkde und exec kdm versucht, ging aber auch nicht.

----------

## Martux

Gelöst!

Irgendwie war das init-script in /etc/init.d/xdm beschädigt. Löschen und erneutes emergen von xinit hat's gebracht!

----------

